# Cómo construir un crossover de tres vias pasivo



## carlosadjhc (Sep 27, 2012)

Estimados.

Un saludo a todos los que conforman este valioso foro y gracias por sus aportes que son de gran ayuda para personas que como yo que queremos aprender.

Estoy interesado en construir un crossover de tres vías pasivo para componentes como son:

1 driver: 2", 110 W RMS, 220 W PROG, bobina de 3", frec. de corte 20000 a 1050 HZ, 8 ohm

1 parlante: 10", 350 W RMS, 700 W PROG, bobina de 3", frec. de corte 1050 a 250 HZ, 8 ohm

1 parlente: 12", 650 W RMS, 1300 W PROG, bobina de 3.5", frec.de corte 250 a 100 HZ, 8 ohm

Y también uno para los mismos componentes pero con las siguientes caracterisiticas:

1 driver de 2"  a 8 ohm  
2 parlante de 10" a 16 ohm
2 parlante de 12" a 16 ohm

Ambos para filtro de Paso de 40Hz a 24db/Octava

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar para realizar esté pequeño proyecto. O me informen dónde y como hacer los cálculos para poder realizarlo.

Éste fin de semana he pasado entendiendo ésto de los crossover y me parece muy interesante.

Espero me puedan ayudar con la siguiente pregunta.
He diseñado un crossover de acuerdo a mis parlantes de tres vías, ahora como lo utilizaría para estas características ?

1 driver de 2" a 8 Ohm
2 parlante de 10" a 16 Ohm
2 parlante de 12" a 16 Ohm

Gracias por su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## petisox (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola a todos, 


			
				kadaver dijo:
			
		

> como no tengo muy claro si puedo o no puedo poner un enlace a otra web , te lo pongo por mp , saludos



No creo que nadie se enoje, corrijanme los moderadores si me equivoco. Tambien estoy interesado en el tema, podrias compartir el link? Muchas gracias...


----------



## plarenas (Ene 7, 2013)

carlosadjhc dijo:


> Estimados.
> 
> Un saludo a todos los que conforman este valioso foro y gracias por sus aportes que son de gran ayuda para personas que como yo que queremos aprender.
> 
> ...




Carlos, te paso toda la información que necesitas para construir tu filtro pasivo, cualquier duda me avisas.


----------



## franmvd (Jun 24, 2021)

Buen día y saludos, estoy armando (restaurando) dos cajas Sansui S-730.

Necesito saber que filtro de audio se necesita agregar a un parlante de medios (midrange), la caja acústica *no trae* divisora de frecuencia por ende la necesidad de controlar el audio que va a ese componente. El de los tweeters ya lo solucioné poniéndole el de la foto..


gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2021)

franmvd dijo:


> Necesito saber que filtro de audio se necesita agregar a un parlante de medios (midrange), la caja acústica *no trae* divisora de frecuencia por ende la necesidad de controlar el audio que va a ese componente. El de los tweeters ya lo solucioné poniéndole el de la foto..


Sin que hagas mediciones y sin saber la configuración original (seguramente bastante mala) es imposible contestarte.


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 25, 2021)

franmvd dijo:


> Buen día y saludos, estoy armando (restaurando) dos cajas Sansui S-730.
> 
> Necesito saber que filtro de audio se necesita agregar a un parlante de medios (midrange), la caja acústica *no trae* divisora de frecuencia por ende la necesidad de controlar el audio que va a ese componente. El de los tweeters ya lo solucioné poniéndole el de la foto..
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268852
> ...


Dependiendo de la respuesta en frecuencia del parlante puede ser que no necesite ningún filtro. Como dijo el Dr. Zoidberg, sin mediciones es imposible saber.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 4, 2021)

franmvd dijo:


> Buen día y saludos, estoy armando (restaurando) dos cajas Sansui S-730.
> 
> Necesito saber que filtro de audio se necesita agregar a un parlante de medios (midrange), la caja acústica *no trae* divisora de frecuencia por ende la necesidad de controlar el audio que va a ese componente. El de los tweeters ya lo solucioné poniéndole el de la foto..
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268852
> ...


Hola. 
Las cajas que mencionas tienen un crossover seguro dentro, por lo menos si son originales y nadie lo ha retirado, mira en internet su hoja de datos y veras que cruza en 4 y 9 Khz por lo que deberías buscarlo detrás de rellenos, en la parte trasera de su bornera etc. etc.... 

Por lo demás debes de tratar primero de recuperar los parlantes en su totalidad, o sea, ver tema cono, arañas, colillas, etc. etc...
Luego si recuperas el cross entonces reconstruirlo, sino arrancar de cero es ante todo MEDIR LOS TS y obtener la curva de Z vs F para poder calcular los divisores. Si puedes sube fotos de su estado actual para poder guiarte mejor.
suerte en tu proyecto.
saludos
JJG


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 5, 2021)

Para poder controlar la via de medios?

Tambièn Capacitor no polarizado a 40 50 60 microfaradios de alta tension de esas para motores, en serie con el medio, atenuará los graves, probar. Criticar definir

Para controlar los agudos del medio este ya es incapaz de sonar a esas freq 

50uF paso alto a 750hz, a buen oido leve boom en medios

3,3uF para tus agudos, tambien paso alto


----------



## sergiot (Jul 6, 2021)

franmvd dijo:


> Buen día y saludos, estoy armando (restaurando) dos cajas Sansui S-730.
> 
> Necesito saber que filtro de audio se necesita agregar a un parlante de medios (midrange), la caja acústica *no trae* divisora de frecuencia por ende la necesidad de controlar el audio que va a ese componente. El de los tweeters ya lo solucioné poniéndole el de la foto..
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268852
> ...


No conozco esos bafles ni sus parlantes, pero tené en cuenta que algunos fabricantes colocaban sus divisores dentro del mismo, como en los tweeters y medios son de cupula cerrada, no los veías, solo midiendo te dabas cuenta.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 6, 2021)

Los parlantes de esa época tenían crossovers muy primitivos ( buscá el hilo que hablamos de mis S50 ) , pero al menos debería tener 1 inductancia y dos capacitores , asi de primitivos eran ... 
Publiqué el filtro nuevo que les hice , no quiere decir que te sirva ,pero al menos para orientarte . 
Lo ideal es hacerlos de nuevo en 2do orden
Pero eso requiere la medición de los parlantes como te dijeron ... y suponiendo que estén en buenas condiciones .


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 6, 2021)

IMG-20210706-142641
					

Image IMG-20210706-142641 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Haber como va la primera foto

Que tal este clasico de HI FI 

Paso bajo 2 bobinas
Paso alto 2 capacitores








						IMG-20210706-141800
					

Image IMG-20210706-141800 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20210706-152230
					

Image IMG-20210706-152230 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Que tal mas bobinas?








						IMG-20210706-152230
					

Image IMG-20210706-152230 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Que tal mas bobinas?








						IMG-20210706-152325
					

Image IMG-20210706-152325 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Y mas todavia


----------

